# dodge leases



## mossyhorn (Nov 21, 2006)

i will have 5 or 6 tracts that will be availalble. some is private land some is  not. t might consider leasing 350 acres pro rated a 5 dollars an acre for the rest of this season it has two food plots on it with rye,wheat oats and clover.the rest will lease next year for10 dollars just let me know.ted


----------



## Dad & Lad (Nov 21, 2006)

*Land*

sent you a p.m.


----------



## gruntman (Nov 22, 2006)

*lease*

could you e-mail more info


----------



## dcshook (Nov 22, 2006)

*land*



mossyhorn said:


> i will have 5 or 6 tracts that will be availalble. some is private land some is  not. t might consider leasing 350 acres pro rated a 5 dollars an acre for the rest of this season it has two food plots on it with rye,wheat oats and clover.the rest will lease next year for10 dollars just let me know.ted



call me 709-499-6033       on land   friday          thanks                daryl


----------



## flacracker (Nov 23, 2006)

*dodge land*

very interested in land! how big are the others and are they currently leased? My family and i are looking for new land to lease.call 321 228 3088


----------



## kscsb93 (Jan 9, 2007)

very interrested.please send me info on all of the tracks.im looking for 600 to 1200 acers.thanks.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 11, 2007)

May be interested....any tracts around or under 350 acres??


----------



## nova_racecar (Feb 8, 2007)

call me with more imformation as soon as you get it .478 808 4002 thanks john


----------



## Robert Guthrie (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking to lease land for family lease,Thanks,Robert    .email buckisland67@hotmail.com


----------



## icezool (Feb 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------

